# Some of My Herd (tons of pictures)



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)

Here's a few of the ladies from my herd:

Pepperanne








Mara








Willow








Sistah








Delilah








Peach








Galloway








Lisa








Paisley








Myrtle - Fainter








Bergen








Kali








Sophee - Nubian








Stacey








Nautican - Mini Fainter








Pebbles & BamBam - Nubian/Nigerian Mix








Girls Looking Cute


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow!! What a colorful herd! Great photos...thanks for sharing! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable goats! Love the photos!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Your pictures are very pretty! I love your goats--very cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are really cute! Thanks for showing them.

Jan


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice goats! So pretty! Good job getting the photos. Mine will get to close if they see the camera out. :sigh: Divas.

Gina


----------



## JennyLynd (May 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I have a nice BIG lens on my camera so I can sit outside the fence and be pretty far away from them and zoom in on them doing what they do best; without them trying to get at me haha Here's some more of my goaties (majority of my herd is Nigerian Dwarf, will show other breed by name)

~Bucks~

Big Al








Bubba - Fainter








Skidda

















~Wethers~

Goob








Peyton "PeyPey"








Sammie


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

You have tons of beautiful, flashy goats!!! What a pretty herd!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Your animals look so happy and content on their pasture! They're gorgeous! And your land is beautiful too!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They all look like they live in "Goat Heaven"!!!! Really pretty goats and property!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goats.. thanks for sharing....... :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

ps -- I LOVE the name Papperanne! So cute!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

There all beautiful! my favorite one's are Sistah and Stacey, love there coloring!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They really look so happy!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Your land is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :drool: My goats would love that as their pasture is pretty much dirt  Your goats are very cute!


----------

